# Bringing laptop as carryon with Ryanair



## pansyflower (26 Jun 2007)

Is the weight of the laptop added to the rest of the carryon?


----------



## tosullivan (26 Jun 2007)

you are supposed to only be allowed one carry on bag, so I would imagine so


----------



## DrMoriarty (26 Jun 2007)

Women passengers are allowed a handbag in addition to their carry-on bag, and I've seen handbags that would dwarf my laptop in both size and weight.

But maybe pansyflower is already carrying a handbag in addition to his/her laptop?


----------



## Jock04 (26 Jun 2007)

Flew Ryanair last week & they were making women with handbag & laptop check in the laptop. Another £8 for them.


----------



## Towger (26 Jun 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> Women passengers are allowed a handbag in addition to their carry-on bag,



Not any more, one bag per passenger through security. If you can't get everything into one bag then you have to go back out and check it in. At an additional cost of course.

Towger


----------



## Murt10 (26 Jun 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> Women passengers are allowed a handbag in addition to their carry-on bag,



Sounds like a clear case of sex discrimination to me.


Murt


----------



## EvilDoctorK (26 Jun 2007)

You may well get away with a handbag in Dublin and other Irish airports where they're a lot more relaxed about the "one bag only" rule for hand luggage through security  ... but if you're flying out of the UK (especially the main airports) you will not get away with a handbag in addition to your other item of hand luggage

In fairness to Ryanair it's not their rule ... they'd genuinely prefer not to have to bother with hold luggage at all and just allow carry on so as to reduce handling costs.  Ryanair may not stop you at Stansted and other UK airports with 2 items of hand luggage but you will be stopped going through security at Stansted/Gatwick etc. and you'll either have to put your handbag into your other item of hand luggage or you'll have to go back and check in one of them (for which Ryanair will happily relieve you of a fiver or whatever it is)

Nonsense really ... but them the rules .. we've got to stop those international hand bag terrorists somehow !


----------



## Jock04 (26 Jun 2007)

EvilDoctorK said:


> In fairness to Ryanair it's not their rule ... they'd genuinely prefer not to have to bother with hold luggage at all and just allow carry on so as to reduce handling costs.


 

Didn't Ryanair announce that 80% of their increased profits last year were down to baggage charges?


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jun 2007)

So what? The information on their website and when booking about baggage rules (their own and those of airport security) and charges are pretty clear (having just booked several flights recently including one with them) so if people don't like them they can shop around.


----------



## Jock04 (26 Jun 2007)

If that "so what?" is directed at my post.........the point of the post was to disagree with EvildoctorK's assertion that Ryanair would rather not have checked-in baggage at all.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (26 Jun 2007)

I think that Ryanair is doing well out of the current regulations ... but before these regulations came about their strategy was to discourage checked luggage to reduce baggage handling costs (which can be significant). As far as I can recall Easyjet and Ryanair had very lenient cabin baggage rules accompanied with high hold baggage charges to try to encourage as many people to travel with hand luggage only.

Of course the rules of the game changed last year with the severely heightened security rules on hand luggage.

Longer term and when we've worked out that Al-Qaeda aren't really trying to kill us all with baby milk formula and foundation cream I think the low cost carriers would prefer to be in a situation where people brought as little baggage as possible with them and carried it on board themselves.


----------



## Jock04 (26 Jun 2007)

Agreed, Doc.
I & countless others used to take almost as much as you could carry as hand luggage.
I remember Michael O'Leary's rants about how he hated paying baggage handlers as well as anyone.
But that was then & this is now, and there's a buck to be made from baggage. Things have pretty much turned full circle.


----------



## lasno (26 Jun 2007)

I travelled with Ryanair from Madrid to Ireland last week and some people brought suitcases on board and they were not small suitcases!


----------



## bond-007 (26 Jun 2007)

I have heard that people are putting their multiple handluggage bags inside a bin bag and hey presto one carry on bag.  I wonder would it work?


----------



## huskerdu (26 Jun 2007)

THe current rules about cary on bags are defined by airport security not the airlines, so I would be really surprised if a bin bag was acceptable.


----------



## ubiquitous (26 Jun 2007)

The Ryanair business model of getting passengers onto and off planes with minimum turnaround delay isn't really consistent with any policy of weighing everyone's hand luggage. Just like the poster above, on a recent trip abroad, I was struck by the numbers of people bringing large-ish suitcases on board. I would imagine that the hype about baggage limits is an attempt to stop this getting ridiculous.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jun 2007)

Whaever about weight don't they usually have those cabin bag sizer frames to do a quick check?


----------



## soy (26 Jun 2007)

Towger said:


> Not any more, one bag per passenger through security. If you can't get everything into one bag then you have to go back out and check it in. At an additional cost of course.
> 
> Towger




This is really only in the UK.  The standard rule almost everywhere else is one carry-on case and one laptop or handbag type item. In the US you would be amazed at the size of the bags that get carried on under the above rule. 

The UK position is really a case of incompetant politicians wanting to be seen to 'do something' to reassure the public that they are protecting us from Osama. (The same could be said about the daft liquids rule).

UK security have a scales for weighing your bags also!! - I have never seen security do this anywhere else in the world.


----------



## z108 (27 Jun 2007)

soy said:


> ...
> The UK position is really a case of incompetant politicians wanting to be seen to 'do something' to reassure the public that they are protecting us from Osama.....



I think not becoming involved in Iraq would have been the smart thing to do for achieving that goal.


----------



## pansyflower (5 Jul 2007)

Flying from Dublin today via Ryanair, there was a large sign up at the Ryanair checkin saying that a laptop or similar item was allowed in addition to the carry on bag. When pressedn the checkin lady said that this might mean a camera also.

I will be flying into Stanstead soon, via iceland Express. I wonder can I carry laptop separately?


----------



## Murt10 (5 Jul 2007)

Accordinf to the Ryanair site 


"Checked in baggage - 15kg per person a baggage fee applies for each item of checked baggage" ....

"The maximum size of cabin hand baggage cannot exceed 55 cm x 40 cm x 20 cm (20 x 14 x 9ins)."... No mention of weight


Murt


----------



## soy (5 Jul 2007)

pansyflower said:


> Flying from Dublin today via Ryanair, there was a large sign up at the Ryanair checkin saying that a laptop or similar item was allowed in addition to the carry on bag. When pressedn the checkin lady said that this might mean a camera also.
> 
> I will be flying into Stanstead soon, via iceland Express. I wonder can I carry laptop separately?



Should not be a problem flying into Stanstead but UK airport security will not let you do this on any flight departing the UK. (Though I heard the airlines were lobbying to have this relaxed for Business class passengers at LHR.)


----------



## soy (5 Jul 2007)

Murt10 said:


> Accordinf to the Ryanair site
> 
> 
> "Checked in baggage - 15kg per person a baggage fee applies for each item of checked baggage" ....
> ...



Ryanair hand carry limit is 10kg. Stated on the website and also on the email confirmation.


----------



## rgfuller (5 Jul 2007)

Here it says carry-on hand baggage has a 10kg limit.
[broken link removed]
With many travel suitcases weighing in at 3kg it doesn't leave alot over!


----------



## lucan 07 (5 Jul 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> Women passengers are allowed a handbag in addition to their carry-on bag, and I've seen handbags that would dwarf my laptop in both size and weight.
> 
> But maybe pansyflower is already carrying a handbag in addition to his/her laptop?


 
i went to england last week and was told only one bag had to put my handbag in my carry on bag


----------



## pansyflower (5 Jul 2007)

As I saw in Dublin yesterday, there's a big sign at Ryanaior checkin saying that laptop [or other such item] may be carried in addition to carryon bag. I didn't think of asking them how this affected the 10kg weight limit for carryon.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (6 Jul 2007)

pansyflower said:


> As I saw in Dublin yesterday, there's a big sign at Ryanaior checkin saying that laptop [or other such item] may be carried in addition to carryon bag. I didn't think of asking them how this affected the 10kg weight limit for carryon.



Yes this may be true ex-Dublin .. but *you will not be allowed 2 items of hand luggage departing UK airports*


----------



## pansyflower (6 Jul 2007)

We left Stanstead on Wed 4th and one of the party was carrying a laptop and a small handbag. Unchallenged.


----------



## pansyflower (21 Jul 2007)

OK, came into Stanstead early so went up to checkin staff member just going off duty. She said that a laptop may be carried separately. 
Hmmmm. So later when checking in I was told by a different staff member that only one bag is allowed. Right. I withdrew to repack. My laptop and its bag [separately] my dslr, external drive, 2 bags for 2 lenses, and my bunbag were all crammed into my backpack. Into my jacket pockets I put the 2 lenses, and I carried my rainjacket over one arm.  They weighed the backpack at security, at the point where they check the boarding passes - 9.8kg. That was close!  The jacket with its lens cargo clinked a littlet when I put it into the tray for the xray machine but there was no comment. 
And that was that. I withdrew to repack again.  
I am glad that the security is so tight, don't get me wrong. But such a performance!!


----------



## Bronte (23 Jul 2007)

There is a separate weighing machine at Dublin airport so you can check the weights before you check in - that's if you don't have a scales at home.  Otherwise do it at a free check in desk.   15.9 kilo for checked in and 10.9 kilo  for handluggage are the allowances.  This seems to be the limit before they will charge you extra.   We were just tipping the 16 last week and took out one trousers and hit 15.9 which was fine by the check in desk.  I brought my handbag and a baby bag and nothing was asked about this but maybe they didn't notice as were were a party of 5 plus buggy.    If you think there will be a problem, make sure your hand carrying bag is big enough to put your handbag into etc.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jul 2007)

Aileen2 said:


> 15.9 kilo for checked in and 10.9 kilo  for handluggage are the allowances.  This seems to be the limit before they will charge you extra.


[broken link removed] it's 15KG and 10KG although it's not clear if the extra charges only kick in at 16/11KG?


----------

